

How to vote for Bitcoin today - atiffany

It might seem crazy to be spending any BTC now with the rate the price is increasing, but here&#x27;s why I used BTC to buy all of my holiday gifts today:<p>Next week, there are going to be reports, and if enough companies are reporting increased orders by accepting BTC on Bitcoin Black Friday, this information is going to be very influential to other merchants.<p>It&#x27;s a bigger topic to get into why I support Bitcoin, and I would mostly be preaching to the choir on HN.  My point is that if you truly think Bitcoin is a good thing and will lead to a better world, you should be voting for Bitcoin by spending some of yours today...even if it means buying more to replace them afterwards.
======
atiffany
And just in case anyone is curious what I bought:

\- a laser (kit) from [http://bitlasers.com](http://bitlasers.com) (selfish
gift for me. Why not start my fireplace with a laser?)

\- a donation at
[http://bitgivefoundation.org/donate.html](http://bitgivefoundation.org/donate.html)

\- a few "Bitcoin: Honey Badger of Money" t-shirts for my friends who are also
BTC supporters.

\- an assortment of ridiculous wine and cocktail-flavored lollipops to gift to
some female friends from
[http://www.lollyphile.com](http://www.lollyphile.com)

I have no affiliation with any of these companies. I'm just trying to support
Bitcoin by sharing some ideas.

